# Top 3 trái cây mùa Hè vừa tốt cho sức khoẻ vừa làm đẹp da



## Vũ Thu Hằng (25/5/18)

Măng cụt, bơ, dâu tây là ba loại quả đang vào mùa rộ. Những trái cây này đều hứa hẹn đem lại cho bạn một cơ thể khoẻ mạnh và làn da tươi sáng.
Măng cụt, bơ, dâu tây là ba loại trái cây tốt cho sức khoẻ, rất hữu ích trong việc làm đẹp da và đặc biệt là đang vào mùa. Bạn có thể tham khảo những lợi ích tuyệt vời của ba loại quả này dưới đây và tranh thủ ăn ngay, kẻo hết mùa thì… nuối tiếc tan trong lỡ làng

*MĂNG CỤT*
Măng cụt có giá trị dinh dưỡng rất cao. Măng cụt còn là nguồn vitamin B phức hợp như Thiamin (như vitamin B1), và Folate.

Ngoài hương vị thơm ngon, măng cụt chứa nhiều chất xơ và Carbohydrate. Măng cụt cũng chứa nhiều vitamin A, C, sắt, canxi, Ka. Trong đó, vitamin C là chất chống ôxy hoá tan trong nước mạnh mẽ, giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch cho cơ thể cũng như chống lại các tác nhân gây viêm nhiễm và loại bỏ các tế bào gốc tự do gây ung thư. Folate rất cần thiết cho sự phát triển của các tế bào mới trong cơ thể (phù hợp cho phụ nữ mang thai giai đoạn thai kì thứ 2, 3). Những vitamin còn lại  hoạt động như các cofactor – cần thiết cho hoạt động của enzyme cũng như quá trình trao đổi chất cơ thể.

_

_
_Ảnh: @eminenceorganics/Instagram_​
Quan trọng nhất là thành phần niacin (hay vitamin B3) – một trong năm loại vitamin không thể thiếu trong cơ thể con người – giúp cho cơ thể khoẻ mạnh và làn da đẹp rạng ngời.

Do vậy, măng cụt không đơn thuần là một loại quả thơm ngon chua ngọt đang vào mùa, mà còn là quà tặng của thiên nhiên giúp cơ thể khoẻ đẹp từ trong ra ngoài.

*QUẢ BƠ*
Cách đây một vạn năm, con người đã biết sử dụng quả bơ vì những lợi ích tuyệt vời cho cơ thể mà nó mang lại.

Trong thành phần của bơ có hơn 20 loại vitamin và khoáng chất, bao gồm vitamin B, C, E, K, Magie và riboflavin (vitamin B2), niacin, folate, axit pantothenic (vitamin B5), beta caroten (tiền chất của Vitamin A,  giúp cơ thể phòng tránh được tình trạng thiếu hụt vitamin A, ngăn chặn mù lòa, làm lành mạnh hóa hệ miễn dịch), axit béo Omega-3 và chất chống ôxy. Không chỉ vậy, bơ còn cùng cấp chất xơ rất có lợi cho hệ tiêu hoá và phù hợp cho thực đơn giảm cân lành mạnh hằng ngày.




_Ảnh: @eminenceorganics/Instagram_​
Tuy nhiên, bơ không chỉ để ăn bồi bổ mà còn dùng làm đẹp da và tóc từ bên ngoài. Dưới đây là một số công thức mặt nạ từ bơ mà bạn có thể làm ngay tại nhà giúp mịn da mượt tóc. Những loại mặt nạ tẩy tế bào chết có chứa bơ sẽ bảo đảm da không chỉ sạch mà còn giữ ẩm da nhờ vào các dưỡng chất trong quả bơ hoạt động như chất làm sạch sâu và giữ ẩm tự nhiên, nhẹ dịu cho da. Hơn nữa, để tận dụng nguồn vitamin và khoáng chất dồi dào có sẵn trong quả bơ hiệu quả, có thể dùng mặt nạ bơ cho tóc để khắc phục tình trạng xơ rối chẻ ngọn và da đầu khô, giúp da đầu, mái tóc mềm mại và chắc khoẻ hơn. Do đó, thường xuyên ăn bơ sẽ bổ sung dưỡng chất quan trọng giúp làm đẹp da và cải thiện sức khoẻ cơ thể từ bên trong

*DÂU TÂY*
Dâu tây chứa hàm lượng cao các chất chống ôxy hoá và polyphenol (hoạt chất trong thực vật có tác dụng kháng viêm, sát trùng, chống lão hoá và chống oxy hoá), giúp hỗ trợ sức khoẻ tim mạch và ngăn ngừa ung thư.

Những hoạt động của hệ tiêu hóa rất cần đến chất xơ. Và dâu tây cũng là một trong những nguồn cung cấp chất xơ khá tốt cho cơ thể. Với khoảng 2g chất xơ trong một chén dâu tây, loại quả này có thể giúp giải quyết phần nào những rắc rối của hệ tiêu hóa do thiếu chất xơ gây ra. Việc duy trì một trọng lượng lành mạnh là chìa khóa giúp phòng ngừa bệnh tiểu đường và bệnh tim. Trong dâu tây có chứa lượng calo rất ít vì thế rất tốt cho việc duy trì vóc dáng thon gọn.

_

_
_Ảnh: Whatsgabycooking_
​Ngoài ra, dâu tây có chứa Alpha Hydroxy Acid (AHA) có thể loại bỏ tế bào chết và làm sạch da. Theo nghiên cứu của Đại học Y dược Hagnemann ở Pennsylvania, các liệu trình làm đẹp da bằng AHA mang lại hiệu quả tích cực trong việc cải thiện quá trình lão hoá da. Nhiều nghiên cứu khác của người Nhật chứng minh rằng AHA giúp làm đẹp da thông qua khả năng trẻ hoá và cải thiện da tổn thương.

Tương tự, dâu tây cũng chứa Beta Hydroxy Acid (BHA) – là thành phần giúp kiểm soát dầu nhờn trên da và điều trị mụn. Cụ thể, BHA có công dụng kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm nhẹ, làm sạch sâu và làm thông thoáng lỗ chân lông, khiến cho bụi bẩn và bã nhờ không còn đọng lại trên da và gây ra mụn. Bên cạnh đó, dâu tây còn giúp cải thiện sắc tố da, làm dịu da bị kích ứng và bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại của tia cực tím.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

